# Using silicone molds



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

When using the silicone molds do they need to be covered for the first 24 hours? I am new to all this soap making and have the molds to have designs and encourage my daughter to take a bath! Also have some square ones too though. Should I put them on a baking tray and then cover with a towel or does it need to be a more study airtight cover? Or, does there need to be a cover at all????


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Just cover the tops with plastic wrap that's all you need. If you have trouble unmolding them, stick them in the freezer for several hours and the soap will pop right out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you! I can't wait to see how they turn out. It was much less stressful the second time around.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't have to leave mine in the freezer for more than half an hour. Just long enough to harden the sides and bottom for a bit. I don't cover mine.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I won't tell you what molds I use  but I can't cover mine, only when making the most basic of scents, if any of your scents overheat it will warp your molds. Just pour and keep in a dust free area, by overnight you should be able to unmold, then cure for a couple of weeks (the molds are so small, well mine aren't they are 6 inches :blush2 so they cure pretty quickly. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What silicone molds do you have? I have the ones from WSP....they don't have wood surrounding them. I don't cover with anything, nor blanket. Just pour and wait a half day or day. Usually, whatever I make one day, I unmold that next morning. If I don't have time and they sit in the mold a couple of days, no issues there either.

I have never had to stick them in the freezer to unmold. They literally come right out of the mold...I kind of peel the mold away.

Good luck. Let us know how it comes out (no pun intended).


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Not sure why, but I thought Michelle was talking about the smaller, individual soap molds rather than log molds. What I meant to say was the small, individual soap-sized molds (usually the plastic ones, not the silicone ones) are easier to unmold if you put them in the freezer first.

Covering the tops of the soaps with plastic wrap will prevent soda ash from forming on them.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Does the plastic wrap have to actually touch the top of the soap to prevent the ash from forming? or just wrapped around the mold?


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Touching the top of the soap as much as possible to keep the air off of it while it goes through its temperature changes. For me, this seems to be more important during the winter than during this time of year, but I always cover the top of my soaps with the heavy-duty Sam's plastic wrap you can purchase at Wal-Mart.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

:yeahthat If you use a lot of plastic cling wrap like me (I line the bottom of my Kelsie molds with it), go to Sams they carry it in the resturant supply area in the big commercial box. SO!!!! much easier to use, and SO!!! much cheaper :biggrin They stopped carrying the parchment in large boxes, I am still on the hunt for that, that still are the right width. Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

I was using silicone baking molds for pink watermelon hearts and flowers. The popped right out on their own this morning. Now I just have to wait for my daughter to forget they are there, she is ready to try them out.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Other than they won't last as long, it's safe for her to use them. A good long cure will simply just make the soap harder, wicks out more moisture, and lets your bars last longer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Vicki, maybe I can get her to take a bath tonight then!
I wanted to tell you that last night we were looking at a farm book and it had a picture of a cow being machine milked and I asked her about it and she said "just like Mrs. Vicki's"!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

tlcnubians said:


> Not sure why, but I thought Michelle was talking about the smaller, individual soap molds rather than log molds. What I meant to say was the small, individual soap-sized molds (usually the plastic ones, not the silicone ones) are easier to unmold if you put them in the freezer first.
> 
> Covering the tops of the soaps with plastic wrap will prevent soda ash from forming on them.


Is soda ash why my pink soap is white on top? Or is this because I put too much mica coloring?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep.....it's ash.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

You can wipe it off with a damp cloth.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have never been able to wipe mine off, with water or alcohol. I don't use plastic wrap either because of the textured tops. So I spray with 91% alcohol. It has to be the higher strength to work. I spray about and hour after pour, long enough that the soap has firmed up and spraying won't leave dimples in the soap. I wish I could find a bulk price on alcohol! LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I mostly get ash in my deep textured soaps...I embrace the ash!


----------

